# Survive



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

"Get out of the way!" "Move!" "Beat it!" Voices! tonnes of them, coming from all directions! 
I squirm and wiggle in a tiny little space, the loud noises everywhere, and then a pop.
I fall, fall, fall..
I jet upwards and open my eyes.
Hundreds of my siblings bashing against each other, struggling to get space.
"Beat it newbie" one of them says smashing into me.
"Whats going on?!?" I call out above the noise, no answer.
"Can someone PLEASE tell me whats happen-" and before I could finish a tiny voice juts in.
"We've all just hatched!" one of my sisters says as I turn around. She happily dances and rests near a bubble. "c'mon, you'll need to chill out sometime" she insists squeakily and I follow what she does.
"Wheres mom and dad?" I ask, worried.
She giggles. "Mom and dad are gone silly! they would've eaten us!"
I frown. I then feel the air knocked out of me and I'm falling again.
What the..?
I look upwards to see one of my brothers smirking and taking my spot in the nest.
I dart up. "Why did you do that?!"
"You're in my spot, only the strong will survive right?" My brother from birth, no bigger than me, says in a challenging way.
I swim away and take a different spot within the nest of my siblings.

**1 month later*

*"Catch me if you can brother!" Lily circles around me.
"Hah! you bet sis!" I swim after her, darting around my other siblings.
"Hey watch out!" One snarls. I'm so close, I almost have her, just about...
SLAM!. I fall backwards and shake my fins, I look up.
"Long time no see, brother." A deep voice says. A large, broad fined male looks down at me. Much, _much_, larger than me. A bubble escapes from my mouth as I peer behind him, Lily.
"Uhm.. Hey.. uh.. bro, whats up?" I can feel my fins shake as i back up.
He sneers.
"You _know_ you shouldn't be at this end of the tank right?" He starts to circle around me. His fins grand, bright fiery red. 
"Uh..yeah..Me and Lil were just playing tag-" He snorts and changes direction.
"Well you should probably leave...or bad things will happen" He smirks and I can see his eyes glancing from me to Lily.
"Okay...lets go lil" I say slowly swimming away, keeping and eye on my sister.
She cautiously starts to swim away, but all of a sudden he charges at her, back into the corner of the glass tank.
"DONT YOU DARE TOUCH HER!" I scream swimming as fast as I could at my menacing brother. 
He puffs up his gills and opens his mouth at me, pushing me away from my sister. 
I do the same, trying to defend my sister. We circle, waving our outstretched fins at each other.
"You better back down bro, or bad things will happen to your already-hideous-fins" He smiles at me and I peer out the corner of my eye at my tattered dull white-blue tail covered in red spots.
He attacks. I feel my tail rip apart and I grab at anything with my mouth. I rip out one of the scales of my opponent and they grunt. Then, as quickly as it happened, it stops. I feel myself hit the bottom of the tank. I look around, panicked. Where is he?
The tank is empty.
"Lily!? Lily!?! *LILY*!!!!" I swim around rapidly, ignoring the searing pain all over my body.
Where is every one?!
I hear a thud on the top of the tank, I swim towards it.
"Lily!? is that y-" The water around me swirls, I swim away, but I bump into a clear wall. It pulls me up to the surface, and I am set on top of a counter, beside my tank. Beside my _siblings_.
I spot Lily in the crowd of little cups.
"Lily! Lily!" I thrash about, trying to get her attention. She doesn't notice me. I call out to her again, but she doesn't look. She's panicking, just like the others. 
I look around. I see my siblings jumping and hitting the lids of the cup. Some of them are dead silent, lying on the bottom with gashes and cuts, eyes glazed over. _Dead_. All I can hear is the screams of my brothers and sisters. Beyond the noise, I hear her.
"Luk! Luk!" I look over to my scared sister.
"Lily! Are you okay!? Whats happening to us!?" I cry.
"I don't know! Are you okay!? I thought Greb killed you!" She cries back.
"It hurts sis, but I'm gunna be alright. I just want you to know, that.. whatever happens..I love you" 
"I love you too"
We continue to talk until the sleep overcomes us, and we are blanketed by the darkness. 
** * **​

I will write another chapter if You guys like it :}

​
​


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

More! This is a pretty awesome and crazy story!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

More!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

AHHHH! More


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

Yawn. 
I wake up to find myself in complete darkness. "Am I dead?" I groggily ask myself, still half asleep.
Smash.
I slam into the side of my cup and wake up completely.
"LILY!!" I yell. 
Smash. 
I'm thrown to the other side of my cup. 
Then there are screams. The sounds of others panicking and scared.
"Whats happening?!" one of them cries. I cant see anything.
Smash. 
I hear another cup slam against mine and I can make out an outline of another. I swim up close, hoping they'll be able to hear me.
"Do you know whats happening?!" I yell at them.
Smash. 
I'm thrown back and away from the shadow.
Then everyone falls silent, everything is still.
I brace myself for whatever is to come. 
Bumping and movement comes from above, then all of a sudden, light peers through. I am blinded for a few moments, long rays of sun funnel through holes in the top of the box.
Once I gain my vision back I look and see many, and I mean _many, _different bettas. None of which seemed to be of my siblings.
Oh God, wheres Lily? 
"Aliens!!!" One of the foreign bettas screams and everyone looks up.
The box lid opens and two *humongous *figures stand above us.
Everyone starts screaming as one of the aliens picks up one of the betta cups, I look above and see a red and blue female. Lily!
We lock eyes and she cries down to me "DON'T LET THEM TAKE ME LUK!" 
"I WONT SIS! JUST WAIT!" I thrash in my cup, hoping to open the lid. A few more bettas are taken by the hands of the aliens, then the box closes. 
"LILY! LILY!!!!!" I wail. "TAKE ME! TAKE ME INSTEAD!"
But its too late.
I gasp for air, this cant be happening. I drift slowly to the bottom of my filth covered cup.
** * **

When the next stop came, I did not move, I did not scream, I did not look around. 
I stood silent, motionless, as the others were taken by different aliens this time and the box was closed again.
There were only five of us left and there was one last stop on this treacherous journey.
I can see that my fins have begun to rot and my body getting covered by a thin layer of white. I'm dying. I relax myself and wait for the box to be opened again.
"Oh man, I think this ones dead" One of the aliens says, muffled by the water. He picks up my cup and peers at me.
I dont move. 
He begins to shake my cup. I am being attacked by this idiot! I tell myself, then flare my fins.
"How dare you!" I challenge him. He laughs to the other alien and they both look at me. Gills flared, ready to fight. They place me down on a shelf, next to other bettas like me.
"I'm so tired" One of the, _I think_, green males says (He's way to beat up to know what colour he is).
"Me too" I swim to the side of the cup where he is next to me. He looks like he's about to go at any moment, so I talk to him about my sister. My _old_ life. He talks to me about his life too, about how he was attacked by his three brothers in a bloody gang fight.
"My names Luk"
"I'm Finley" His gills gasp for air and he finally takes his last breath.
I'm going to be next, I tell myself.


​


----------

